# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Geocities.com ο αποθηκευτικός χώρος των script-kidies

## mojiro

Πρόσφατα χακεύτηκε ο server ενός γνωστού... στην αναζήτηση των επιτήδειων scripts βρέθηκαν όλα να είναι κατεβασμένα από Geocities.com Account ή που ξανακατέβαζαν τον εαυτό τους από εκεί.

Ένα block στο input/output για την παρακάτω ip νομίζω ότι θα εξαφανίσει μελλοντικά μας προβλήματα... άλλωστε δεν έχει κάποιο λόγο να κάνει surfing στο Geocities.com o server μας...



```
~# host www.geocities.com
www.geocities.com is an alias for geocities.com.
geocities.com has address 66.218.77.68
```

η ip δεν έχει σχέση με το email σύστημα της yahoo!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Πρόσφατα χακεύτηκε ο server ενός γνωστού... στην αναζήτηση των επιτήδειων scripts βρέθηκαν όλα να είναι κατεβασμένα από Geocities.com Account ή που ξανακατέβαζαν τον εαυτό τους από εκεί.
> 
> Ένα block στο input/output για την παρακάτω ip νομίζω ότι θα μελλοντικά μας προβλήματα... άλλωστε δεν έχει κάποιο λόγο να κάνει surfing στο Geocities.com o server μας...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ~# host www.geocities.com
> www.geocities.com is an alias for geocities.com.
> ...


Δηλαδή στο firewall του pc ή του dsl modem να μπλοκάρουμε την 66.218.77.68 ;

----------


## mojiro

Στο firewall του server και μόνο. Ο server δε χρειάζεται να έχει πρόσβαση στο geocities.

----------


## Mick Flemm

O Server δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει connect γενικώς σε άσχετα sites (εκτός αν μιλάμε για active ftp κλπ), οπότε ένα rule να μην αφήνει τα new connections από τον server προς κάποιον άλλο server είναι αρκετό (μπορείς να βάλεις εξαιρέσεις αν θες πχ. να τραβάει updates από κάπου κλπ, εννοείται πως θα βάλεις εξαιρέσεις για τον DNS κλπ). Καλύτερα IMHO να τα κόβεις όλα και να αφήνεις συγκεκριμένα παρά το ανάποδο.

----------


## sokratisg

> Καλύτερα IMHO να τα κόβεις όλα και να αφήνεις συγκεκριμένα παρά το ανάποδο.


Σωστός ο BSDάς.
Καλύτερα default deny policy για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, παρά default permit.
Έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερη ταλαιπωρία βέβαια όσο αναφορά το setup (πρέπει να βρεις τι πρέπει να ανοίξεις για μέσα-έξω) αλλα τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο.  ::

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Καλύτερα IMHO να τα κόβεις όλα και να αφήνεις συγκεκριμένα παρά το ανάποδο.
> 
> 
> Σωστός ο BSDάς.
> Καλύτερα default deny policy για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο, παρά default permit.
> Έχει λίγο μεγαλύτερη ταλαιπωρία βέβαια όσο αναφορά το setup (πρέπει να βρεις τι πρέπει να ανοίξεις για μέσα-έξω) αλλα τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο.


+10000

----------


## zabounis

> ... (πρέπει να βρεις τι πρέπει να ανοίξεις για μέσα-έξω) αλλα τελικά αξίζει τον κόπο.


...άλλωστε το ορίζει η φύση του φύλλου μας...από την ενηλικίωση και μετά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

```
12.160.216.29
24.150.171.71
62.1.50.252
62.103.159.31
62.149.238.228
63.247.65.114
64.38.252.203
65.95.233.181
65.254.49.34
66.7.205.39
66.135.41.76
66.160.185.20
66.225.192.249
66.244.236.243
66.254.98.142
67.18.151.242
67.201.13.98
67.205.67.205
69.61.106.55
69.250.69.139
70.86.119.18
70.87.14.26
74.52.71.162
74.63.2.169
77.92.68.25
77.221.130.14
80.62.176.174
80.67.24.2
80.84.66.3
80.161.1.46
80.231.170.26
81.177.4.42
82.78.216.197
82.94.229.50
82.102.10.200
82.159.204.29
83.88.135.187
83.223.15.168
83.226.209.39
83.243.56.50
85.24.66.165
85.113.250.220
85.125.198.211
85.204.231.202
85.218.52.223
86.109.96.134
87.49.49.37
87.56.104.102
87.59.75.215
87.101.95.197
87.230.17.132
88.84.152.170
89.104.81.61
89.111.176.64
89.111.176.96
89.111.176.116
89.149.226.176
89.218.85.18
89.248.97.34
128.163.2.43
190.196.5.189
190.81.184.98
193.34.150.208
193.138.159.164
193.242.108.55
194.165.34.81
195.24.215.167
195.56.77.155
195.85.130.159
195.137.139.73
196.35.158.181
200.34.175.15
201.130.79.38
202.65.217.50
203.150.225.183
203.191.225.98
204.10.38.130
205.234.171.183
209.172.55.178
209.25.195.86
211.239.124.226
212.34.184.239
212.92.23.89
212.176.205.147
213.133.98.170
213.92.85.234
213.140.16.183
213.247.43.5
213.254.214.2
216.110.190.171
216.117.140.139
216.117.184.86
216.246.78.141
217.17.17.82
217.19.231.87
217.22.227.138
217.67.237.142
217.172.182.209
219.85.63.226
220.232.237.122
221.143.46.163
222.239.227.49
```

από αυτούς τους web servers έχω δεχτεί κατά καιρούς attacks.

----------


## ysam

Ωραίος ο Mojiros. Για να βλέπω filters.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Ωραίος ο Mojiros. Για να βλέπω filters.


οι επιθέσεις ήταν πάνω σε php exploits για ψάρεμα γνωστών τρυπών, πχ joomla, cacti, κλπ.
προσοχή στο τι βγάζουμε στο Inet.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αυτό εδώ είναι ωραία φάση αλλά η λίστα παραείναι μεγάλη, σε OpenBSD πάντως με pf μπορεί κάποιος να τα χώσει όλα και αν έχει αρκετή μνήμη θα παίξει καλό φιλτράρισμα...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bogon_filtering

----------


## andreas

Κατα ποσο εχει ουσια κατι τετοιο? 
Αν καποιος ξεκινησει ενα attack τι τον εμποδιζει να το σηκωσει οπουδηποτε αλλου στον κοσμο και απο εκει να το φερει σε εμας?

----------


## mojiro

> Κατα ποσο εχει ουσια κατι τετοιο? 
> Αν καποιος ξεκινησει ενα attack τι τον εμποδιζει να το σηκωσει οπουδηποτε αλλου στον κοσμο και απο εκει να το φερει σε εμας?


εκεί θες ένα έξυπνο firewall του στυλ...

a) αν ο δρακουμέλ πάει να κάνει connect στην 22, 23, 5800, 5900, κλπ απευθείας καθολικό block από το firewall

b) κάτι παρόμοιο και από τον apache, ένα php-script-handler των attacks, τι εννοώ; πχ όταν ένα host έχει πραγματοποιήσει πάνω των 20, 404 http errors, επειδή προφανώς κάτι ψάχνει, τότε block. Εδώ θέλει προσοχή με τα search-engines που σκανάρουν ότι θυμούνται...

----------

